# Help me find a passion



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

OK, 7 years into retirement now and life is looking very different than it did. We sold the ranch and moved home to be near family. That was great and I love being here on our 60 acres of hill land (mostly trees) but there are limitations now. First, this place would take a lot of work to turn it into a real homestead. We'd have to rent a dozer, clear trees, build fences, all of which we did on our other property when we were much younger. Husband says he's too old to do all that and no longer has an interest in keeping or raising animals. He says it is just too much work and responsibility and he simply doesn't feel like doing it anymore. I get it and I know he's right. But, I'm lost. We've had and or raised cattle, horses, pigs, goats, and poultry most of our adult lives. That was my passion. I studied it, lived it, worked it, wrote about it and sold articles, and we were dang good at it. I see old pictures pop up on Facebook all the time in my memories section and there are my beautiful animals and I feel lost without them. But, it is what it is so I must move on. It's just another chapter that closed like work did, and raising a family. 

So, Here I am. I threw myself into creating a garden here and hubby was all in for me, doing whatever I asked. We found a spot on top of the hill (about the only level spot) and he cleaned it up with the tractor, dug water lines and install water for me, added a huge load of manure from the neighbor's cows, and worked it up well. Then, the heat set in and the farmer's dicambia (or whatever it's called) settled like a fog on a hot day and killed everything but the corn. I had started those tomatoes, etc. in my greenhouse (the the hubby was sweet enough to build for me) and nurtured them for weeks before they all got deformed and stunted. Heck, even my sunflowers died and they should be weeds. Plus, I'm old too and there is just no way I'm going to work outdoors in 100+ heat indexes, which was pretty much every day here most of the summer. 

OK, not to give up I planted a berry orchard of blueberries and blackberries. So far doing great so I intend to focus on that. I also planted an apple and peach orchard. So far I'm keeping them watered and alive but that's a slow process and I must be in that for the long haul.

So, I'm burnt out on trying new recipes, I've watched every old movie I ever intended to watch, I would not say cleaning house is my passion, so what's a girl to do. I'm not sure how to reinvent myself but I know it is extremely important. In order to age well, I must have a reason to get up and something to look forward to. That's the part I'm lacking. Yes, I enjoy family but I only have 1 child and no grandchildren (and never will) so that does not fill my days. 

So tell me, how did you know what you passion is? Did that change over time? Have you had to give up your passion and find a new one? If so, how????


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I totally understand your situation. Golden years aren’t Golden if you aren’t doing things you love.

Do you have a fenced yard? Get one of the small pre-built chicken coops and enough hens to keep you in eggs. Maybe four?

Then, if there is a small shed for shelter, purchase two goats of whatever breed you like. Use the electric net fencing and a solar charger to create their pen.

My favorite thing to do in the morning is sitting on the deck and watch the critters greet the day.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

When I had my goats in Missouri, I took them for browse walks in the forest. Wonderful memories!


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

One thing I like about homesteading is that its "scalable". Im in the process of scaling down away from a larger herd of cattle and into sheep. Ive moved down from haying 60 acres to 20. In theory you could 'homestead' on one good acre. The appeal for me in downsizing would be to do it all right, with an easily controllable set of variables, instead of running around with my head cut off, trying to keep up.

I think the garden was a good move, but bad luck got you this year [ thats part of gardening/homesteading ]. You might also consider developing some interests outside of homesteading. Its a big world.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just throwing it out there, but seek out new contacts in your community, via church, gardening clubs, farmers markets, etc. Getting out with new friends is a way to stimulate your mind and burn off a little of the boredom that comes with retirement purgatory. Day or weekend trips are another way to get out and experience things you may not have had the time or money to do earlier in life.
And FWIW, a friendly request to that farmer to maybe give you a little notice next time he is spraying herbicides might be in order.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Experience new things, even if you think you MIGHT not like them, and you'll find something you love and that will joyfully take ALL your time.

You apparently like animals so you could do "farming lite", volunteer at the local animal shelter, the local food pantry, boy/girl scouts, library, 4-H, FFA, join a book club, try painting, canoeing, metal detecting, dog training, dog sledding, writing poetry, computer graphics, learn a language (or six). There's a WHOLE lotta world out there!

Heck, raise some show chickens if nothing else!

Mon


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you like animals but lack good pasture for large animals , dogs or miniature horses might keep you busy and fulfilled.

definitely scale back the size of everything 

possibly rabbits or chickens stuff that can be done on a small scale 

miniature horse training looks like it could be fun , have the little guy take you all over in a cart









Miniature Horse Carriages


Several high performance light weight models designed specifically for miniature horse drivers. Competition and pleasure driving miniature horses is a very active sport. Join the fun with a new Frey Carriage. Building Your Custom Frey Carriage: Begin with the vehicle sized appropriately for your...



freycarriageshop.com


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

This time is just for you. Sit and meditate about what you wanted to do when you were a child. If that dream still tugs at you and it is possible, do some sniffing around that. Do you like dogs?...sponsor a shelter dog, especially an older one. If there is a YMCA near by, go swimming, or look into the groups they have to join. Read. Help out at the local food bank...I could go on. I have a schedule but it is loose. I love fiber arts so I spin on my wheel. I knit everything and then give it away...hats, mittens scarves, and so on. Good luck and may you succeed.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Just because you are married, you do not have to subjugate your passion (animals) if your spouse does not want/like them. How many retired men go off on weekends playing golf without their wives? If you are able, you can do it on a smaller scale - or get involved with something like 4-H working with the children. Or horse therapy for handicapped children....Or dog agility....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife has an Aunt that lived on 33 acres with her husband for almost 45 years. He passed away about 5 years ago. Her kids helped her sell most of their personal items, furniture, etc, including the farm, and movedher into the large city to be near to them. She is in a gated condo community of other senior citizens. She lived in a beautiful 2 bedroom condo styled after homes built in the 1930s, with a park across the road with a pavilion where there are weekly gatherings, karaoke, cookouts, etc. $100 a month pays the association to mow, landscape and maintain the roads. She has no yardwork, no repairs to her brand new home. I spent an afternoon there a few weeks ago and thought it was a beautiful place that I would lose my mind in. Having kids and grandkids close by is a plus. She joined a large church and has great neighbors. There is a lot of nearby shopping and good places to eat. Nevertheless, it was a big adjustment, and listening to her recall stories about her farm caused her to tear up even now.
No matter what, it would be an adjustment for anyone. I hope great things are waiting for you to discover.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have a flock of chickens, a Tuff shed, and a dog run to act as a chicken run. It only takes me 5 minutes a day to take care of them, though since it is Fall it is now time for me to shovel it our and put the "stuff" on my garden. Winters are cold here and by the time the winter snows have passed the poo will have been watered in and the garden will be ready to plant. Chickens can be fun: they take themselves SO seriously, even when they are moulting and half of their feathers are gone. I used to let them run free during the day, but the pressure from predators have gotten too tough. I only have 5 birds because how many eggs can 2 people eat? And since I have never enjoyed killing a bird my chickens live to a ripe old age. I am retired: I no longer have to do things the "right" way if I do not care to! During summer I lost 2 hens to natural causes. I put one down as she was obviously dying: the other one just dies in her sleep. My youngest chicken is the rooster: he is 3 years old. 

Yes it is a pain to carry hot water when the ice on the waterer gets too thick to break, but I flat out enjoy them during 10 months of the year.

I also go fishing at a local lake. That does not work so well in the Winter, but it is fun in the summer.

I also have fruit trees, but you have got that.

One winter I took a master class on writing: they have a couple of name authors there giving writing advice such as how to build suspense and character development.

Winter is coming: this morning I had to break the ice on the chickens water dish. I will be following this thread with interest, as winter really can get dull


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

I like the scaling back theme. You have a wealth of knowledge. Why not use some of it to do less of what you did before? Why not just feed some pigs for yourself and customers? If the buildings are still there, put in a flock of 25-50 layers. Goats are affectionate. Let the kids do the milking. Let us help with ideas, and thanks for posting this.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you might also look into becoming a 4-H project leader in those things use used to do and write about , pass on the skills , get set up to be a judge at the fairs 

let your mind do the work now and pass along your knowledge and let others do the lifting.


my passion is shooting , I wanted to be a gunsmith when I was young , life happened and my day job in telecommunications pays the bills and is steady work.
when my kids were young I got started with 4-H shooting sports , I have been a county level instructor , county chair, state instructor and superintendent at the fair, now that my kids are aged out of 4-H I am still an instructor I backed away from all the paperwork I didn't care for and instruct the things I enjoy.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I think that @Alice In TX/MO's suggestions are good.

From what you say, your DH seems to get on board once you've chosen something, like your garden. Seems to me it's just a matter of sneaking bringing in one thing at a time.

Start small. Chickens or rabbits are good.

Next, goats.

At this point, I don't know that a beef steer would be a good idea. I'm at the stage where I think we may be raising our last steer. I can still take down a goat, but the larger stock is starting to intimidate me. OTOH, I could save up for a hot stick...

BTW, first year gardens are a challenge under the best of circumstances. You have this Fall/Winter to build up the tilth in your garden, and next year (drought or not) will be loads better.

I intend to adjust things as long as I can, because my passion is the farming system that includes animals and gardens.


----------



## aaron.d.hess (5 mo ago)

I'm learning you get the most satisfaction out of giving and serving. You've got a great opportunity to choose what you want to do, maybe frame the decision through the lens of "how can I help somebody else with my skillset"


----------



## Henrykjr (4 mo ago)

Some of the above posts have already mentioned it......... serve the Church.......it could pay big dividends in the not so distant future.

HK


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

I can relate with this post in so many ways. I sold out of a dream to move west to start anew, remarried to a bride whos location was NOT adjustable. I left the whole agrarian thing behind, turn key, except for some heirlooms and a few kids, etc. Long story cut short I/we ended up recreating the whole darned thing but in a different location with completely different weather for me. It was the new challenge.

But now with the new project well developed, and she retired, I am having trouble keeping up with some physical aspects in the last couple of years. My DW is a 130# force to be contended with. Me, not so much but we can wear the same clothes, or used to.... My fault.

*Passion.* My gosh, what is your pain or pleasure point? When the new chicks have a rooster that eats out of your hand and coos at you and nuzzles you. The sow that throws piglets a long way through the air, like little missiles, with the guard dogs watching. The fire wood. Replacing the leaf springs on the rig and ya can't lift the parts into place. Getting hurt, cut or dinged. Prices. Distance to town or the Post Office. Weather. Mud.

I'll say this: *There are neighbors that could maybe use your knowledge. Some neighbors, in absence of local family, are worth considering. With your knowledge to could be a jewel in the rough. You can gauge that. People that suck in vs people that return... well you know.*

Why not help those who return? Those who are closest to ou? Those who will be there when you need them?


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Henrykjr said:


> Some of the above posts have already mentioned it......... serve the Church.......it could pay big dividends in the not so distant future.
> 
> HK


This is a tough one. Depending where how and where you live.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Great comments, all of you, thank you so much. I think just writing it down here helped me get my thoughts together and get a plan forward. I've always felt if you don't like your life, change it, so with your help I think I can. I think I will look into the 4-H. I'm not sure how active they are here but I have all the set up for hatching and raising poultry so maybe I could assist the kids in getting started in poultry. Also, I had my own flock of a rare turkey for nearly 20 years and husband has agreed to help me put together a yard/building, etc. to get a new flock come spring and start raising turkeys again. Winters coming and we go crazy locked inside all day, day after day, so we are having a shop built for his wood working tools. That will keep him happy. He's great at furniture making and I love to decorate and design furniture so hopefully that will keep me busy for the winter and then maybe we can hit the craft scene next year once we get our inventory built up. I've done those before and they are a blast meeting new people and we actually made some money doing it. Anyway, I'll be back in the future and give you updates. .


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Our good friends basically stopped farming and raising animals a few years ago after their last old horse passed. They still have a few dogs and cats. They talked with the head FFA guy and have it set up so that kids that don't live on property can use the lands and barns etc for their animals. The houses is offset on a little knoll so they can see everything, but they love having the kids around. Their always seems to be fresh pies and cookies in the kitchen. In this day it is so nice to see kids with the level of responsibility they show. Always polite, always helping out. My friends were in a horrible car crash last summer and were in the hospital for a few weeks during which the kids build a ramp of the side of the porch and set up a rotation for a couple months so at least one of the kids and sometimes a parent was there 24/7.


----------



## Southernboho (Apr 11, 2015)

starrynights said:


> This time is just for you. Sit and meditate about what you wanted to do when you were a child. If that dream still tugs at you and it is possible, do some sniffing around that. Do you like dogs?...sponsor a shelter dog, especially an older one. If there is a YMCA near by, go swimming, or look into the groups they have to join. Read. Help out at the local food bank...I could go on. I have a schedule but it is loose. I love fiber arts so I spin on my wheel. I knit everything and then give it away...hats, mittens scarves, and so on. Good luck and may you succeed.


This resonates with me so much! This whole thread does, really, as I'm looking to leave my job in January when my company's contract stops (which is about 6 months sooner than it was supposed to). My hobbies morphed from riding motorcycles to building our mountain cabin to small square foot gardening and now tinkering in a tiny greenhouse. I, too, am looking for a real passion! I just turned 59 last month so my whole life I've spent working now, I want to be funning! Love these ideas!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I enjoy the thrill of hatching chicks. You can buy fertile eggs so no chickens rooster needed. Short term chick raising before they are sold an out the door. your free of animal commitment the rest of the year.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

This morning our little rooster is trying to get his stuff together. It's so funny. He's trying but not there yet.

It's these kind of moments. Classic. Darn thing gets up way before me. That's OK. It's a different season and may he do his job well. Some of the simplest, silly things are the most fulfilling.


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Kay said:


> OK, 7 years into retirement now and life is looking very different than it did. We sold the ranch and moved home to be near family. That was great and I love being here on our 60 acres of hill land (mostly trees) but there are limitations now. First, this place would take a lot of work to turn it into a real homestead. We'd have to rent a dozer, clear trees, build fences, all of which we did on our other property when we were much younger. Husband says he's too old to do all that and no longer has an interest in keeping or raising animals. He says it is just too much work and responsibility and he simply doesn't feel like doing it anymore. I get it and I know he's right. But, I'm lost. We've had and or raised cattle, horses, pigs, goats, and poultry most of our adult lives. That was my passion. I studied it, lived it, worked it, wrote about it and sold articles, and we were dang good at it. I see old pictures pop up on Facebook all the time in my memories section and there are my beautiful animals and I feel lost without them. But, it is what it is so I must move on. It's just another chapter that closed like work did, and raising a family.
> 
> So, Here I am. I threw myself into creating a garden here and hubby was all in for me, doing whatever I asked. We found a spot on top of the hill (about the only level spot) and he cleaned it up with the tractor, dug water lines and install water for me, added a huge load of manure from the neighbor's cows, and worked it up well. Then, the heat set in and the farmer's dicambia (or whatever it's called) settled like a fog on a hot day and killed everything but the corn. I had started those tomatoes, etc. in my greenhouse (the the hubby was sweet enough to build for me) and nurtured them for weeks before they all got deformed and stunted. Heck, even my sunflowers died and they should be weeds. Plus, I'm old too and there is just no way I'm going to work outdoors in 100+ heat indexes, which was pretty much every day here most of the summer.
> 
> ...





Miss Kay said:


> OK, 7 years into retirement now and life is looking very different than it did. We sold the ranch and moved home to be near family. That was great and I love being here on our 60 acres of hill land (mostly trees) but there are limitations now. First, this place would take a lot of work to turn it into a real homestead. We'd have to rent a dozer, clear trees, build fences, all of which we did on our other property when we were much younger. Husband says he's too old to do all that and no longer has an interest in keeping or raising animals. He says it is just too much work and responsibility and he simply doesn't feel like doing it anymore. I get it and I know he's right. But, I'm lost. We've had and or raised cattle, horses, pigs, goats, and poultry most of our adult lives. That was my passion. I studied it, lived it, worked it, wrote about it and sold articles, and we were dang good at it. I see old pictures pop up on Facebook all the time in my memories section and there are my beautiful animals and I feel lost without them. But, it is what it is so I must move on. It's just another chapter that closed like work did, and raising a family.
> 
> So, Here I am. I threw myself into creating a garden here and hubby was all in for me, doing whatever I asked. We found a spot on top of the hill (about the only level spot) and he cleaned it up with the tractor, dug water lines and install water for me, added a huge load of manure from the neighbor's cows, and worked it up well. Then, the heat set in and the farmer's dicambia (or whatever it's called) settled like a fog on a hot day and killed everything but the corn. I had started those tomatoes, etc. in my greenhouse (the the hubby was sweet enough to build for me) and nurtured them for weeks before they all got deformed and stunted. Heck, even my sunflowers died and they should be weeds. Plus, I'm old too and there is just no way I'm going to work outdoors in 100+ heat indexes, which was pretty much every day here most of the summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Kay said:


> OK, 7 years into retirement now and life is looking very different than it did. We sold the ranch and moved home to be near family. That was great and I love being here on our 60 acres of hill land (mostly trees) but there are limitations now. First, this place would take a lot of work to turn it into a real homestead. We'd have to rent a dozer, clear trees, build fences, all of which we did on our other property when we were much younger. Husband says he's too old to do all that and no longer has an interest in keeping or raising animals. He says it is just too much work and responsibility and he simply doesn't feel like doing it anymore. I get it and I know he's right. But, I'm lost. We've had and or raised cattle, horses, pigs, goats, and poultry most of our adult lives. That was my passion. I studied it, lived it, worked it, wrote about it and sold articles, and we were dang good at it. I see old pictures pop up on Facebook all the time in my memories section and there are my beautiful animals and I feel lost without them. But, it is what it is so I must move on. It's just another chapter that closed like work did, and raising a family.
> 
> So, Here I am. I threw myself into creating a garden here and hubby was all in for me, doing whatever I asked. We found a spot on top of the hill (about the only level spot) and he cleaned it up with the tractor, dug water lines and install water for me, added a huge load of manure from the neighbor's cows, and worked it up well. Then, the heat set in and the farmer's dicambia (or whatever it's called) settled like a fog on a hot day and killed everything but the corn. I had started those tomatoes, etc. in my greenhouse (the the hubby was sweet enough to build for me) and nurtured them for weeks before they all got deformed and stunted. Heck, even my sunflowers died and they should be weeds. Plus, I'm old too and there is just no way I'm going to work outdoors in 100+ heat indexes, which was pretty much every day here most of the summer.
> 
> ...


I took up a new hobby; I go to college. I look through the catalogue and find something interesting. I audit the class, no problems with test, homework and such. It cost less too. I found an interest in writing and just finished my first kids book, "The Crud Box...an Inventors Supply Kit". It teaches them how to dream up, design and make their own toys. It is based on a game I dreamed up for the kids. 
I am now working on trying to get in touch with other self published authors. The inventor in me has an idea to help with self publishing. My next class will business management. 
I would never have discovered I am a writer. I barely passed high school but according to my mother: "When most kid learn how to talk, their first words are Mama and Dada. She said my first words were Why and How." I use to sneak into college classes when my then husband was getting his degree. Maybe she was not kidding?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I know two authors who publish/sell through Amazon.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I had some thoughts but turns out they weren't original and others said them better than I could. 

I will add one thing -- DH and I were city-folk through & through. We wanted to live rural but had zero background in it, no family, no friends that ever did. We learned/practiced on our own for 5 years in our city home, before we sold up (after both boys moved out) and bought our land. We do ok now -- BUT boy howdy - could we have used a mentor in so many areas. Yes we read, practiced, toured places, took classes, etc before - but we made rookie mistakes.

We always asked our local Ag rep -- who teaches 4H for old folks? They just laughed. We would have paid for in depth, hands on classes in several things - especially animal care. You might bring your expertise to someone starting out like we did - older, inexperienced but willing to learn.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In Oregon County, Missouri, the county Ag office used to have a wonderful gentleman who did exactly that. After he retired, they didn’t fill his position.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I can relate. After being gone for almost 40 years we moved back home. We had a good run with cows and sheep, but we also are feeling the effects of time. We sold out and intend to travel some. We love our home here. Both of our parents are gone now. Our kids are not close. We have a hole to fill. So far we just have not figured out how to fill it. 

Keep us posted. Maybe I can follow your example.


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

I_don't_know said:


> I took up a new hobby; I go to college. I look through the catalogue and find something interesting. I audit the class, no problems with test, homework and such. It cost less too. I found an interest in writing and just finished my first kids book, "The Crud Box...an Inventors Supply Kit". It teaches them how to dream up, design and make their own toys. It is based on a game I dreamed up for the kids.
> I am now working on trying to get in touch with other self published authors. The inventor in me has an idea to help with self publishing. My next class will business management.
> I would never have discovered I am a writer. I barely passed high school but according to my mother: "When most kid learn how to talk, their first words are Mama and Dada. She said my first words were Why and How." I use to sneak into college classes when my then husband was getting his degree. Maybe she was not kidding?


Returning students are always the best, and I've had several of them, all stellar. Is your children's book out yet? Post a link? Good luck to you and keep us informed!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Check out Ana White's site. She makes furniture and provides free plans and video. The furniture requires different skill levels and is marked as such. Since your husband already has tools, it might be something you would like to try.






Ana White – Woodworking Projects and DIY Furniture Plans


Welcome to the website of Ana White, your source for great DIY furniture and woodworking projects. Choose from a variety of great free woodworking plans!




www.ana-white.com


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I got it. I think I have my spark for life again. We just got the hubby's work shop (16X32) and I love it but now we must finish it on the inside. I love projects and working together so this has been so much fun. I've also made a decision about raising animals. I do intend to do my turkeys again come spring but I've decided to raise rabbits also. Hubby loves the meat and I simply love raising things so works for us. I really want a steady source of rabbit poop for my garden and orchard so now I don't have to look for it or try to beg or buy any. I can make my own thank you! And, I am now reading everything I can get my hands on, plan to attend some shows and get a feel for what to look for, and I have drawn up plans for my cage system and where I'm going to keep them. They are small animals so I can care for them myself without hubby if he doesn't feel like getting involved (except he will have to kill and dress them). So thanks everyone.

Actually I think my mood was a combination of things. I have lost 3 of my favorite relatives in the last few years and I don't do well with grief. I tend to figure there is nothing I can do about it so just don't think about it, only that doesn't work out very well. It creeps in to my emotions on a daily basis and I end up having to push it down over and over again. I had this strange dream about a relative coming back to visit me and it really made me very emotional. For the first time since the death of those 3, I started noncontrollable crying. While I absolutely hate that, turns out it was exactly what I needed. It was like the flood gates opened and let out all that pent up emotion I had been choking back. I haven't seemed to have been bothered with it since them so I think I finally came to terms with their loss. 

The other thing I did is I totally changed my lifestyle because I had really bad high blood pressure. Since I started my new eating routine the last 3 months, my health has greatly improved and my attitude has followed. I feel good now, I'm happy all the time, and I'm simply excited about life again. Thanks for helping me over the hump. Sometimes we just need a shove I guess.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm glad you got it all worked out. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> In Oregon County, Missouri, the county Ag office used to have a wonderful gentleman who did exactly that. After he retired, they didn’t fill his position.


Hmm....

This has given me an idea. 

I think I may go talk to the gal at the extension office, see if she could use a volunteer...


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@Miss Kay - good for you - you've come through a lot. Keep us posted on how things go.
@Pony - wonderful!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes passions just kind of show up. I believe that I have found a now one: potatos

In my area some varieties of potatos can be planted in the Fall. I find this convenient because by planting in the Fall I can avoid the spring rush. Only, this year something unexpected happened. I not only got my mid-summer harvest I happened to miss a few potatos and they not only grew but they produced. So, now my passion is to have potatos that I can double-crop AND that are winter hardy! 

I do not know what varieties of potatos that I have: most are red but some are white. And, all of them are short-season as long season potatos in my area often fail to produce, as during the middle of summer the soil often gets too hot for the plants to set potatos. 

I THINK that the second crop of potatos were actively growing during the hot summers, and then by the time the soil cooled off the plants were of the right age to set potatos. 

I will try to confirm my theory nex year. One of the rows that I planted are from the Fall harvest: if they do well I will package some up with an apple to help them to break dormancy and others I will try to plant immediately.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Terri said:


> Sometimes passions just kind of show up. I believe that I have found a now one: potatos
> 
> In my area some varieties of potatos can be planted in the Fall. I find this convenient because by planting in the Fall I can avoid the spring rush. Only, this year something unexpected happened. I not only got my mid-summer harvest I happened to miss a few potatos and they not only grew but they produced. So, now my passion is to have potatos that I can double-crop AND that are winter hardy!
> 
> ...


Hmm.... I have some potatoes that have already sprouted eyes, and I have a nice, loamy bed in the garden.

Hold my beer.


----------

